# Suche guten Panzer zum Farmen



## DShadowK (29. Oktober 2015)

hey Leute

Ich suche einen guten Panzer zum farmen.
Welchen nutzt ihr da so und warum?

Grüße


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2015)

mit echtgeld einen 8er premium. hierbei sind solche sinnvoll, die die selbe klasse und nation haben wie eh schon genutzte fahrzeuge. hat man meinetwegen einen ami heavy, so wäre der t34 zu überlegen, da man mit diesem die normale crew gleich mitleveln kann. generell kann man hier dann auf testserver warten um die in betracht kommenden panzer mal anzutesten.

ohne echtgeld eher alles aus dem bereich t5-t6. da einfach selber überlegen, welcher panzer einem spaß gemacht hat und diesen einfach weiter fahren. in dem tierbereich sin die einnahmen und die ausgaben gut ausgewogen, so dass man unterm strich noch das meiste raus bekommt. natürlich kommt das nicht an die 8er premiums ran.


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Oktober 2015)

Wie mein vorredner sacht, tier 8 er premium, und am besten schauen, was man mag zu fahren 
die Top 3 der besten Prems die am meisten profit machten sind Typ 59, Jgdtiger 8,8 , T34 
(Der T 34 bekommt wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Panzerungsbuff)

Meine Persöhnliche meinung zu Geld in WoT, Premiumzeiten sind einfach nur geld abzocke, wenn du etwas für dein Geld haben möchtest, dann sind das Premiumpanzer und Garagenstellplätze, da man die für immer hat 

Sonst kannst du ohne geld gut auf Tier 6 farmen. 
(Leider spiel ich WoT Kaum noch... es kamen einfach zu viele Glaskanonen, die keine panzerungen haben und dadurch deine Panzer, die gerade auf Panzerung ausgelegt sind, nicht mehr funktionieren, da jeder durchkommt oder Gold ammo benutzt -.- dagegen helfen nur Troll panzerungen)


----------



## big-erL (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du kein Geld ausgeben willst solltest du einfach schauen welche Gattung du am liebsten bevorzugst. Ich spiele sehr gern mit Panzerjägern Tier6 und 7 der Amerikanischer. Sprich Jackson und T25. 
Du solltest beim spielen Spaß haben und nicht mit einem Panzer durch die gegen rollen der dich nicht an macht. Dann wird es schnell langweilig


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

Na das klingt ja schonmal nach was! Denke damit kann ich was anfangen! 
Danke schonmal bis hier her!


----------

